# Need some help finding an Olypmus 35LC...



## dblameirinhas (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey! I have a lot of cameras one such being a Canon QL17, however I've been wanting an Olympus 35LC for a while but I came upon a problem, I can't find any. Therefore, I'm here asking for your help in finding one and I hope that someone can help me. I would also like to mention that I am 15 therefore I am on a limited budget. I would like to find Olympus 35LC. Please help me!


Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## compur (Feb 26, 2014)

The 35LC is a nice camera but it is somewhat hard to find.  There are a few on eBay and they do show up there pretty regularly but not in large numbers.


----------



## timor (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know, how this will work for you. I have a 35SP for sale.


----------



## limr (Feb 27, 2014)

There was a progression of those little Oly rangefinders: https://obscurecamera.wordpress.com/tag/35mm/

I've got an RC and really love it. If you have trouble finding an LC, you might try getting another similar version to satisfy yourself while you continue your search for an LC. I would haunt ebay, craigslist, shopgoodwill.com - Welcome. You also might want to register at forums that are more film-oriented, like http://www.apug.org/forums/home.php or Rangefinderforum.com Portal - Rangefinderforum  and look through the buy and sell sections.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 27, 2014)

More info but SP version......Olympus 35 SP Review


----------

